# Hi from NOVA



## Newbie9mil (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all, I found this forum when I was researching about bows and hunting. I am going to get started hunting and wanted to increase my hunting chances in Northern Virginia by learning about bow hunting. 
Its been more than a few years since I lifted a bow and I have been busy reading all about the different hunting bows. I finally found a local bow shop and will be heading out to try different bows. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Newbie9mil. Have fun here.


----------



## VADeerSlayr (Dec 23, 2009)

i am in NOVA as well...welcome to the forum! you should def use Hoffmans Archery on 29 in Warrenton for all your archery needs  they are great guys and have quality bows and do a great job setting you up and getting you ready!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## isaaace (Feb 12, 2021)

Newbie9mil said:


> Hi all, I found this forum when I was researching about bows and hunting. I am going to get started hunting and wanted to increase my hunting chances in Northern Virginia by learning about bow hunting.
> Its been more than a few years since I lifted a bow and I have been busy reading all about the different hunting bows. I finally found a local bow shop and will be heading out to try different bows. Thanks for all the information.


Welcome here man.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa visited a friend in Arlington often


----------



## Ozz23 (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## iplay4fun (May 10, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. I am in Maryland and spend a lot of time in NoVa. I used to live in northern VA a not too long ago.


----------



## RolndTheHdlsThmpsnGnner (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Rednine12 (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome


----------

